# Home Schooling



## Ruthi2

Does any one have information on 'home schooling' rules in Portugal? Are there any ExPats currently home schooling out there? Of my four children, I have two still at school age (12 & 15 ) and I will more than likely throw my 12yr old into the local schooling system, but would like the option to keep my 15 yr old at home (she is currently studying with the Australian OU on line).


----------



## canoeman

Well it is legal here, this is ministry responsible Ministry of Education and Science :: Ministries :: Governo de Portugal

the problems could be though not making friends and preparing for examinations, and any entry into higher education. I believe it's still a requirement that tests are taken to Grade 9 and then they must enroll in National Examinations for Portuguese & Mathematics.
Unless it's changed then I think that Decree-Law n. 553/80 covers defines home schooling.


----------



## Ruthi2

Ok that's good, I just needed to know that we had the flexibility. I will say that it is interesting that 95% of people, who find out that we 'home school', have a query that surely the children will be mal-adjusted and unable to interact socially. However, in general, most home schooled children are more motivated, more independent, and more self confident than their peers at school...and in this day and age, there is no need to spend 12 yrs in a school room to simply be able to attend university  We love the flexibility of our life style, which in point of fact, has enabled us (over the last 20yrs) to live in 4 different corners of the world...and hopefully beautiful Portugal is next on the map.


----------



## canoeman

I wasn't suggesting they might be maladjusted just that it makes it difficult for them to mix into a Portuguese society, and if you have to follow a Portuguese curriculum to some degree for language and mathematics to home school this might cause problems.


----------



## Ruthi2

Yes, thank you Canoeman, i 'do' appreciate your input. I did actually follow your link, and will have to do plenty of research. We will definitly be learning the language, in fact i will probably invest in one of the Rosetta Stone courses to give us a kick start before we arrive ( we used one last year to learn Latin American Spanish with much success ) - and hopefully maths is pretty standard across the board


----------



## canoeman

Think Rosetta Stone is Brazilian based you really need a Portuguese based program. Enough difference to complicate life 
Maths might be similar across the board but maybe not if you have to understand Portuguese, think you'll find research difficult I'm afraid over internet, as there seems very little public information and it could require personal visits to a school or Regional office to really get any information of requirements to comply with home schooling.


----------



## crystalmoon

Hi, I home school my two 15 year olds and have been doing so since 2005. It is perfectly legal and within your rights to do so. The Portuguese are not interested one way or another. I have never been questioned and have never registered with anyone. My children are studying their IGCSE´s in 9 subjects English, Maths, English Literature, Biology, Physics, Chemistry, Law, Psychology and religeous studies not that we are religious but it is an easy extra one. I sent them to Portuguese lessons but they hated it, so we stopped. My children are perfectly socially adjusted and have more motivation and much better behavioural skills than their peers who have attended school. It is the best thing I ever did. I expect my children to obtain very good grades in their IGCSE´s and then go on to study A´levels and university in England. I would love to hear from you to discuss home schooling, it would be nice to talk to someone else who is doing it.


----------



## Ruthi2

Hi Crystalmoon, thanks for responding - and yes it would be great to chat. I've actually home schooled in four other countries, and found each one to be slightly different (with the UK being the easiest, and Australia being the hardest). I really don't have any fears about the rules and regulations, and will probably just carry on doing what I've been doing for the last 15 yrs - with the exception of also trying to learn Portugese. I don't think I am allowed to private message you yet - do you have more than 5 posts? I will send you my email in a separate post just incase that is against the rules and it gets deleted


----------



## siobhanwf

crystalmoon said:


> Hi, I home school my two 15 year olds and have been doing so since 2005. It is perfectly legal and within your rights to do so. The Portuguese are not interested one way or another. I have never been questioned and have never registered with anyone. My children are studying their IGCSE´s in 9 subjects English, Maths, English Literature, Biology, Physics, Chemistry, Law, Psychology and religeous studies not that we are religious but it is an easy extra one. I sent them to Portuguese lessons but they hated it, so we stopped. My children are perfectly socially adjusted and have more motivation and much better behavioural skills than their peers who have attended school. It is the best thing I ever did. I expect my children to obtain very good grades in their IGCSE´s and then go on to study A´levels and university in England. I would love to hear from you to discuss home schooling, it would be nice to talk to someone else who is doing it.




Hi Crystalmoon 

A very warm :welcome: to EXPATFORUM and in particular the Portugal section.

To contact another member via our Private messaging system you need to have made 5 posts and then the facility is activated. 
I think both you and Ruthie have a lot to discuss 

Good luck with you home schooling.


----------



## siobhanwf

Ruthi2 said:


> Hi Crystalmoon, thanks for responding - and yes it would be great to chat. I've actually home schooled in four other countries, and found each one to be slightly different (with the UK being the easiest, and Australia being the hardest). I really don't have any fears about the rules and regulations, and will probably just carry on doing what I've been doing for the last 15 yrs - with the exception of also trying to learn Portugese. I don't think I am allowed to private message you yet - do you have more than 5 posts? I will send you my email in a separate post just incase that is against the rules and it gets deleted



Have sent you a PM


----------



## crystalmoon

Hi Ruthi2, I have only made one post


----------



## crystalmoon

Hi Ruthi2, I will just have to make a few more so you can message me.


----------



## crystalmoon

Hi siobhanwf, Thank you for your lovely welcome, yes it seems Ruthi2 and I have lots to discuss.


----------



## crystalmoon

I have made 5 posts now, so thank you everyone for putting up with my trivia for the last few posts.


----------



## siobhanwf

crystalmoon said:


> I have made 5 posts now, so thank you everyone for putting up with my trivia for the last few posts.



Not a problem Crystalmoon. Just make sure that you don`t forget the rest of us when you have hooked up with Ruthie 

Looking forward to hearing more about your home schooling success. It will I am sure help other through EXPATFORUM to know how you have gone about it. And you too Ruthie


----------



## crystalmoon

Hi Ruth, I have sent you a private message.


----------



## crystalmoon

siobhanwf said:


> Have sent you a PM


Hi siobhan,

I don´t seem to be able to send Ruthi2 a message or her me, our messages are being deleted. Please can you help. Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf

crystalmoon said:


> Hi siobhan,
> 
> I don´t seem to be able to send Ruthi2 a message or her me, our messages are being deleted. Please can you help. Thank you.



Hi Crystalmoon....will have a look at it in a couple of hour as I have to go out for a while and I will let you know.


----------



## siobhanwf

Just had a quick look and it is because the PRIVATE MESSAGE system was not being used..._ tHE VISITOR MESSAGE SYSTEM WAS BEING USED WHICH CAN BE READ BY ANYONE!_ THAT IS WHY THE MESSAGE WERE DELETED...

To use the PM system
CLICK ON *RUTHIE2* NAME ON A POST.
ON THE DROP DOWN MENU CHOOSE SEND *PRIVATE MESSAGE* AND AWAY YOU GO.....
iF rUTHIE2 WANTS TO SEND YOU A pm SHE JUST DOES THE SAME ON your NAME 


_PLEASE EXCUSE CAPITALS.....KEYBOARD STICKING_


----------



## crystalmoon

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Crystalmoon....will have a look at it in a couple of hour as I have to go out for a while and I will let you know.


Thank you Siobhan, I have sorted it out, thanks.


----------



## jsmoir

Hello. Homeschool Dad here, kids are entereing 9th and 8th grade (american) school this next year, and we are considering the Azores. Are there ANY expats of English-speaking bent on the Azores?

I've had experience in homeschool co-ops, am fluent in French, German, have a doctorate in Music, and wife is an El. Ed. teacher. We could start our own co-op, frankly... lol

But, want to know if there are any 'Anglos' in the Azores, who might share our worldview?


----------



## crystalmoon

*Homeschooling*

Hi there, 

Sorry we are not in the Azores but in the Algarve. I have not actually found anyone else in the Algarve that is homeschooling. It is not really considered an option here. I am coming to the end of my kids home schooling now, been doing it for the last 8 years. My children are taking their International GCSE UK education system in 4 weeks and we are moving to Canada so they will be going to High School. Good luck trying to find others that home school.


----------



## jsmoir

Tyvm.


----------



## fmmorrow

I am heading out to Portugal in June 2016, and have heard that you must register with a local school and that the ministry is quite good at chasing up. I wanted to go under the radar as my 9 year old has always been homeschooled and doesnt even know the basics of portuguese.

Are you still successfully homeschooling in Portugal?


----------



## fmmorrow

I will be moving to Portugal in June (Porto area) and am currently homeschooling my 9 year old in South Africa. I would love to connect with more hs families and learn from them on how to deal with the legalities in place in Portugal.


----------



## markf8268

*Home schooling*

Hi crystalmoon

We have been home schooling our 13 year old son his whole life. What do I have to do to continue his home schooling during the 11 months we are planning to stay in portugal?

Regards Mark Fechter


----------



## jose524

Hi I got 5000 square meters of land in salvaterra da magos any suggestions what to do with it


----------



## crystalmoon

Hi sorry for the late reply, just saw this now. You don't have to do anything. Just keep home schooling as you normally do. There is no registration, you are not Portuguese so, as far as I know they are not interested. I home schooled for 12 years without a problem.


----------



## crystalmoon

fmmorrow said:


> I am heading out to Portugal in June 2016, and have heard that you must register with a local school and that the ministry is quite good at chasing up. I wanted to go under the radar as my 9 year old has always been homeschooled and doesnt even know the basics of portuguese.
> 
> Are you still successfully homeschooling in Portugal?


I am no longer home schooling my twins are starting university in England in September, but I did home school for 12 years without registering with anyone and with out any problems what so ever. My children are not Portuguese and I was never asked about their education from anyone.


----------



## Zie

*Registration local council?*



crystalmoon said:


> I am no longer home schooling my twins are starting university in England in September, but I did home school for 12 years without registering with anyone and with out any problems what so ever. My children are not Portuguese and I was never asked about their education from anyone.


Hi,
Crystalmoon, did you register your kids as Portuguese citizen, or just living under the radar? 
I have 2 kids of 8 and 13, want to move to Portugal so I can homeschool.


----------



## Mira De Sa

Ruthi2 said:


> Does any one have information on 'home schooling' rules in Portugal? Are there any ExPats currently home schooling out there? Of my four children, I have two still at school age (12 & 15 ) and I will more than likely throw my 12yr old into the local schooling system, but would like the option to keep my 15 yr old at home (she is currently studying with the Australian OU on line).


Hi,
My husband & i are planning to move to Portugal from South Africa. Our daughter will be 11 this year & is in Grade 5, our school year runs from Jan-Dec, where in Europe it's September to-June, my main question is would she have to re-do Grade 5 in September 2017? So do I put her in a Portuguese public school or do I home school. Neither I or her speak the language but my husband does, being Portuguese. We will be based in Cabanas, 5km from Tavira. We did look at the Private English school there, CSI, but after all the negative reviews decided against it. where would one look for a Home School in Portugal? Any advice will be highly appreciated.

Thank you 
Mira


----------



## PJSam23

Hi Ruthi2 and Crystalmoon. I am in the process of planning our move to Portugal this summer and am very interested in home schooling as well as my daughter would have been about to do her GCSE's in England and so would like her to study an iGCSE. I have mixed feelings about my two younger daughters about whether to integrate them into the school system which on the local expat forum does not have a very good recommendation for either behaviour or results. However, I would be interested to know what the next options would be for my daughter after her iGCSE's and whether she would be able to register and join a vocational further education centre afterwards.


----------



## Porto

*To register in a local school*

I have a question about registering your children at a local school. 

If you want to do it the right way: 
You register your child in a local school and notify them that you want to homeschool. 
Your child has no knowledge of the Portuguese language yet because it is his first year that he lives in Portugal. His mother language is German and he knows a bit of French. 

As I have read the local examens are obligatory at certain ages. What if my son is 10 and he has to do the local exam in the school. I know that the Portuguese language and mathematics are the most important to have the knowledge of. 
Mathematics' questions will also be in Portuguese.... He will fail at those exams if he will do that now. 

Now my question are: 
1.Is there a solution, a sort of a backup for foreign childres who are beginning to learn the Portuguese language? 
2. If you fail for a exam as a homeschooler, may you continue doing homeschooling? 

I hope answers will come through here !


----------



## elna

fmmorrow said:


> I will be moving to Portugal in June (Porto area) and am currently homeschooling my 9 year old in South Africa. I would love to connect with more hs families and learn from them on how to deal with the legalities in place in Portugal.


 Hello! How has your homeschooling in Portugal worked out?


----------

